# How long will pulled pork keep in the fridge?



## gadawgsr1

I have some that was smoked a week ago last Saturday.


----------



## earache_my_eye

First of all......it LASTED that long without being eaten!?!?!?!.....lol

That would make me VERY nervous to even attempt to eat it.  If you are going to have smoked meats around for more than a few days in the fridge....consider bagging it up with ziplocks or a vac sealer and freezing it.

Package it up in smaller portions...either pint bags, or quart bags and you'll be able to re-heat just what you want without wasting the smokey goodness!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## garyt

I want to know the answer to this one too, I had some today, still great. I made mine the same day you did, great question!!!!! Mine usually don't last this long without gettin finished.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Welcome gadawgsr1,to the SMF! 
As of yesterday I had some PP I smoked on the 18th of Sept. for a party. I've been eating on it since;I had about 3-4lbs. left and I finally bagged it in vacume bags and froze it in 1/2lb. packs. Now it will last,actually I don't know how long it will last as I will eat it before it can get there. But back to the question,mine lasted 13 days and is still good. Smoked ya know!LOL
Anyhow, if it don't smell bad...


----------



## lostarrow

left overs that have sat at room temp for several hours should be discarded soon if not immediately. If you are planning on keeping some in the fridge cool that portion immediately after pulling


----------



## abelman

Not sure how to answer the question but I guess since it's an import/export question, the exporter will give you a clear signal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

As for me, I usually try and make smoke more food than I know we'll eat. Then, I vacuum pack it in food saver bags and into the freezer it goes. It will last for months and tastes excellent. So, I just bypass the whole question and never worry about it.


----------



## jminion

The temp the refrigerator keeps and how often you get into the frig play a role in your question. The more you are in the frig the less time the pork will keep. As others suggested freezing is a better choice.

Jim


----------



## smokeguy

2 days to about a week is all you should expect in the fridge.  

In addition, it depends on how old it was when you smoked it.  If it was about expired, you don't get to add time to it just because you cooked it.  Eat it or freeze it immediately if that's the case, and if you freeze it you need to label it as "eat immediately on thawing".  Just like smoking, freezing doesn't add to the shelf life after you get it unfrozen.

It's a lot cheaper and a LOT more fun to make another smoke and be safe than to spend a few days in the hospital...


----------



## okie joe

Smoking like we do....hot smokeing is not cureing the meat...treat it like any other meat product...if not under refrigeration...freeze it...keep hot things hot /cold things cold.....rember the danger zones that bacteria love 40 to 140....we have had many people sick in our area with ecoli....up to 390 sick and one death...dont risk it if not eaten freeze....ok freeze in small packs and eat dont thaw large amount and hold in fridge for days and days...my 2 cents


----------



## krusher

in my house it last about 2 days !!! then it's gone !!


----------



## gnubee

I smoke about twice what I can eat in a day. Then I eat twice as much as I should so basicly I never have that problem.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For as long as you have had it around I would throw it out and believe me I am as cheap as they get.


----------



## capt dan

BBQ food is no different than  regular cooked food. I wouldn't keep or use any meats that  are left around any longer than your usual leftovers. I would say(no expert here) 5-7 days would be a safe maximum, if its kept cold and not out on the counter  or at room temp at all.
I rarely leave it in my fridge more than 2-3 days, than if there is any left, It goes into  vac sealer and then freezer. I won't keep poultry around(cooked of course) for more than 1-3 days.


----------



## shawnr5

That's like asking Mr. Owl "How many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop?"


----------



## bbq bubba

Ditch it.

That sorta scares me......

Good advise Dan !!


----------



## gadawgsr1

...Okay as to the question about why there is any still left after a couple days...

I smoked two 7 to 8 lbs boston butts knowing it was going to be a great deal more meat than my Wife, myself, and our 5 and 4 year old could eat.  I was actually expecting to have company over for a football game but they had to cancel (their loss because these were two of my best!).  

Neither my wife nor myself had the opportunity to freeze it and then this past weekend I smoked a huge pork loin (which will be gone by tomorrow).

I am a smoked meat addict!


----------



## bbq bubba

Now that your an addict, go out and purchase a Foodsaver.

You'll be amazed haw fast you can fill up your freezer with smokey goodies!!


----------



## norrell6

Cant stress enough how valuable a food saver is. Not only does it seal and protect from frost bite, but you can take a frozen food saver bag and just put it in boiling water. After about 10 minutes, cut it open and you have perfect, hot BBQ. Go get one!


----------

